# Magnolia River Magic - Trout and Redfish



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a great day last tuesday fishing for specks and reds up Magnolia River. Here is all the good footage featuring my favorite fisherman of all time, Harley. We ended up with a nice box of fish.

http://youtu.be/u-S-8IqgcyU


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Seems like a great video but I didn't get to see all of it. I have wanted to fish over that way but never have. Keep on having fun with and making videos.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

We have a great fishery over in weeks bay and mobile bay. Give it a shot if you get the chance! I love making these videos and sharing them.


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Enjoyed the video. I've fished the causeway the past couple of weeks but need to get back in the river's.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Winter time trout fishing up the rivers is a favorite of mine. How has the causeway been? I dont ever venture up there.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

If you were going to fish from a kayak, would it be better to launch at 98 and head north or put in a little further north, like say 32 and head south? Not trying to steal your honey hole, just takes a little longer to move around the river in a kayak.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

You're thinking of Fish River. If that is where you are headed then I would launch from 32 and head south. We didnt find fish in lower magnolia.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah yes, you are correct. I should know that since I just picked a Christmas tree up from there this weekend.

Thnx


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice haul of fish. I would have had to tie on a topwater in search of Ms. Gator Trout.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I may have to try a topwater of subsurface walker next time. Fish river has been producing well this year I have heard.


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Mackman, I fished south of I-10 a couple of weeks ago on the east side and we did great. Not from skill but hungry fish. We did better on artificial than live shrimp.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

where's a good place to launch over there?


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Gulfcity said:


> Mackman, I fished south of I-10 a couple of weeks ago on the east side and we did great. Not from skill but hungry fish. We did better on artificial than live shrimp.


 Yeah that's been the case here too. I will be able to explore alot more now that I have this new boat. I hear there are some big trout over there.



off route II said:


> where's a good place to launch over there?


 We launch at Nolte Creek off CR 26. Take 26 West from Foley and go until it T's off. Then turn left on 49(magnolia springs hwy) and then immediately back onto 26 (laurent rd). You will go over a small bridge and the launch is on your right. There is an honor box launch fee there. Magnolia River is a beautiful place to fish.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

great mess of fish.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Every time i have hit fish river, magnolia or weeks bay i never have good luck. But guess thats what happens when you don't know where to go. Nice haul


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice job! ditto on tryin the topwater!


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

tank banger said:


> Every time i have hit fish river, magnolia or weeks bay i never have good luck. But guess thats what happens when you don't know where to go. Nice haul


You just gotta learn the key areas where they hold. We catch them in the same general places every year. We use generally a FIN-S , Curly tail , or cocahoe type lure.


----------

